# Jade-3 Legged Pit Bull stolen from Lockport, IL Area-needs meds!!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor Baby. I hope she can be found. People make me sick!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Jade*

Poor Jade-to have a leg amputated and then be stolen.
I pray she comes home safely!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that she can be found safe and sound very soon. And the people that took her will be prosecuted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope she is found safe!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is just disgusting. I fear for Jade and what the thief may have in mind for her.


----------

